# مصدر هام لإختيار أجهزة الإضاءة وتعلم تصميم الإضاءة



## Ezzat_Baroudi (6 نوفمبر 2008)

كيفية إستخدام كاتالوج شركة إيركو الألمانية ERCO
إن شركة ERCO تقدم أحسن موقع على الإنترنت للإنارة كما تقدم أحسن كاتالوج لبرنامج DIALux ولإستخدام نسخة الإنترنت إتبع الخطوات التاليةإذهب إلى موقع شركة الشركة وهو http://www.erco.com
إضغط على كلمة products كما في الشكل التالي​






ستظهر خيارات على شكل صور الصورة الأولى من اليسار للتحكم بالإنارة والوسطى للإنارة الداخلية والصورة اليمنى للإنارة الخارجية في هذا المثال إختر الإنارة الداخلية كما في الشكل​
ستظهر تكنولوجيا الإضاءة لهذا الجهاز كما في الشكل التالي







إختر أحد الأجهزة وليكن في هذا المثال الجهاز الغاطس بالحائط Atrium كما في الشكل التالي​





ستظهر صفحة فيها التفاصبل التالية​





بالضغط على الشرح الإضافي رقم 2 كما في الشكل التالي​






ستظهر نافذة تبين أحد أنواع هذه الأجهزة المتغيرة اللون مع الشرح​





بالضغط على Lighting technology كما في الشكل التالي​





فستظهر تكنولوجيا الإضاءة لهذا الجهاز كما في الشكل التالي​





وبالضغط على Luminaire arrangement ستظهر معلومات عن كيفية وضع الجهاز والتباعد بين الأجهزة لتصميم مثالي للإنارة​





أما بالضغط على Planning Data كما في الشكل التالي​





سنظهر الأجهزة وأنواعها بمصابيح وقدرات مختلفة كما في الشكل التالي​





موقع غني بالمعلومات عن العديد من أجهزة الإنارة 

بالتوفيق
أخوكم عزت بارودي


----------



## مهندس ايهاب محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## عروس البحر (7 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (8 نوفمبر 2008)

أشكركم على مروركم الطيب


----------



## التلميذة (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
ولكن اين كتالوجات الكشافات البارزة المستخدمة لانارة المكاتب العاديية وكشافات الورش ومانع المياة واللوفرحيث اننا لازلنا نستخدم هذة الأنواع لقلة تكلفتها 
واتسائل ايضا اين كتالوجات الموصلات والكابلات التى تحتوى على جداول تحميل التيار لكل نوع
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## drill20 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير وبالتوفيق ان شاء الله.


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (10 نوفمبر 2008)

أختي العزيزة في هذا الموضوع تطرقت إلى الإنارة المعمارية التي تظهر الشكل المعماري ولم أتطرق إلى الإنارة الوظيفية التي هي ليست من نطاق هذا الموضوع 
وهذا النوع من الإنارة (الإنارة المعمارية) يتطلب مهارات عالية حتى ينجح مصمم الإنارة في تحقيق أهدافه
أما موضوع الكابلات والموصلات فهي موضوع آخر مختلف تماما عن المواضيع التي أتحدث عنها 
واتمنى أن تجدي ماتبحثين عنه في مواضيع أخرى في هذا المنتدى الذي يحوي على كم هائل من المواضيع المفيدة
وفقك الله



التلميذة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> ولكن اين كتالوجات الكشافات البارزة المستخدمة لانارة المكاتب العاديية وكشافات الورش ومانع المياة واللوفرحيث اننا لازلنا نستخدم هذة الأنواع لقلة تكلفتها
> واتسائل ايضا اين كتالوجات الموصلات والكابلات التى تحتوى على جداول تحميل التيار لكل نوع
> وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## Blackwind (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير*​


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (17 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم على المشاركة في هذا الموضوع


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (27 فبراير 2009)

إذا كان هنالك أي إستفسار عن ملفات الثري دي ماكس لاجهزة الإنارة فأنا جاهز للرد عليها


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (4 مارس 2009)

إخواني أطلب منكم المشاركة في الإستطلاع وتقييم الموضوع ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد السيد هلال (6 مارس 2009)

شكرا جدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (7 مارس 2009)

أخي محمد السيد هلال أشكرك على المشاركة


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (9 يوليو 2009)

أشكركم على المشاركة في الإستطلاع


----------



## عزة عمر الخضر (29 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس وفقك الله


----------



## dexter1621 (5 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لك ..موقع مفيد


----------



## kartouch (6 فبراير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك[/FONT]*​


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (21 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## germacran (18 أبريل 2013)

فعلا الاضاءة من الاشياء الهامة جدا بدون تنسيقها لا يوجد تصميم


----------

